# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الوسطية الإسلامية خطاب قرآنى

## روضة الادب

يقرر القرآن الكريم أن الأمة الإسلامية شاءها الله أمة وسطا ، وذلك فى قوله  تعالى : " وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول  عليكم شهيدا " البقرة 143 . 

وقد وردت هذه الآية الكريمة فى سياق  الحديث عن تحول القبلة من بيت المقدس إلى المسجد الحرام ، وكانت بمثابة  الرد على مفتريات بعض أهل الكتاب ، وتخرصات المنافقين ، بأن النبى صلى الله  عليه وسلم لم يكن على بينه من ربه لأنه غير قبلته ، وأنه صلى أولا إلى بيت  المقدس استمالة لأهل الكتاب ومداهنة لهم ، ثم غلب عليه حبه لوطنه فعاد إلى  استقبال الكعبة ، ولا يعنينا التوقف هنا أمام سبب النزول بقدر ما يعنينا  تقرير أن الوسطية فى هذا الخطاب الإلهى حقيقة قرآنية ومنهج ثابت فى متن هذا  الدين ، وأن المسلمين لا خيار لهم فى انتهاج هذه الوسطية ، لأن الخيار  حينئذ يكون خيارا بين منهج حياة ومنهج موت ، أو هو خيار بين الإسلام فى  صيغته التى حددها القرآن الكريم ، والإسلام فى صيغ أخرى مغلوطة ، تحدثها  الأهواء والفتن ، ولا يلحق الأمة من ورائها إلا المزيد من الاضطراب والوهن .  

وكتب التفسير تقف على تفسير " الوسط " بمعنيين : _العدل والخيار _ 

ويشهد  للمعنى الأول من معانى الوسط حديث أبى سعيد الخدرى عن النبى صلى الله عليه  وسلم فى قوله تعالى : " جعلناكم أمة وسطا " قال عدلا ، ويؤيده أيضا قول  المفسرين فى الآية الكريمة : " قال أوسطهم ألم أقل لولا تسبحون " ، أى  أعدلهم ( رواه الترمذى وقال عنه هذا حديث حسن صحيح ) . 

وكما فسر  الوسط بالعدل ، فسر أيضا بالخير أو الخيار حتى لكأنهما لفظان يترادفان على  معنى واحد ، وقد أشار إمام المفسرين الطبرى إلى تلازم هذين المعنيين فى  مفهوم الوسط فقال : 

( وأما التأويل فإنه جاء بإن الوسط العدل ،  وذلك معنى الخيار ، لأن الخيار من الناس عدولهم ) ، واستدل عليه بأن الوسط  فى كلام العرب يعنى الخيار أيضا .. كما أشار الزجاج إلى هذا التلازم أيضا  فقال " اللفظان مختلفان والمعنى واحد لأن العدل خير ، والخير عدل . 
وسواء  فسرت الوسطية بالعدل أو الخير ، فإنها فى التحليل النهائى تمثل قيمة خلقية  أومعيارا ثابتا يرتبط أشد الارتباط وأوثقه بقيمة العدل وقيمة الخير ،  ويشكل ما يشبه حجر الزاوية فى بناء الحضارة الإسلامية ، أو الأصل الذى تدور  عليه أحكام الإسلام فى شتى مجالاتها بدءا من مجال العقيدة ومرورا بالتشريع  وانتهاء بالسلوك . 
*الوسطية الإسلامية والوسطيات المادية :* ولعلنا لا نجاوز الحقيبقة لو قلنا : ان الحضارة الإسلامية هى الحضارة  الوحيدة التى تصالحت فى منظورها الوسطى ثنائيات كبرى لم يقدر لها أن تلتقى  قط فى سائر الحضارات الأخرى التى نظرت إلى ضرورات الإنسان وحاجات ضميره  وجسده بعين واحدة ، فابصر بها بعضا من وجوه الحسن والقبح والخير والشر ،  وإن يكن قد عمى بها أيضا عن كثير من وجوه هذين الأصلين فحسب شرا ما ليس بشر  ، وظن خيرا ما ليس بخير . 

وهكذا اختلفت وسطية الإسلام ، وافترقت  جذريا عن نظرية العدالة الأفلاطونية ، ونظرية الوسط الأرسطية ، والوسط  الذهبى الذى قال به كونفوشيوس فكل هذه الوسطيات وسطيات فلسفية تأملية ،  وبعضها يغلب عليه الجانب العقلى وبعضها الأخر يغلب عليه الجانب الأسطورى ،  وحتى نظرية " الوسط العادل " التى تميزت بها فلسفة أرسطو والتى قيل إنها  أقرب نظريات الأخلاق للوسطية الإسلامية ، لم تسلم من العيوب التى سجلها  عليها علماء الأخلاق ، ولم تعد مع هذه العيوب معيارا جامعا مانعا كما  أرادها لها صاحبها . فصحيح أن هذا الفيلسوف الكبير نادى بالمبدأ العملى ،  وهو وجوب التزام الوسط وتجنب الإفراط والتفريط ، وأن هذا المبدأ العملى  الأرسطى موجود فى القرآن الكريم كمعيار فى بعض الصور كالقناعة مثلا " وكلوا  وأشربوا ولا تسرفوا " الأعراف ( 31 ) ، و كالكرم " والذين إذا أنفقوا لم  يسرفوا ولم يقتروا وكان بين ذلك قواما " الفرقان ( 67 ) ، وفضائل أخرى ،  ولكن مع هذا التشابه الجزئى أو الشكلى بين المبدأين ظل بينهما فرق هائل  يتمثل فى أن الوسطية الإسلامية ليست هى مقدارا كميا إذا جاء العمل على  مقاسه كان متوازنا ومن ثم فهو فضيلة ، وإذا خرج عنه بزيادة أو نقص كان  رذيلة ، كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمبدأ الأرسطى فهناك أعمال وقيم لا تخضع  لهذا المبدأ لأنها لا تمثل وسائط بين طراف أأأ أطراف ، وإن مثلت  مع  مقابلاتها أطرافا متناقضة وإن تفاوت العمل الواحد من هذه الأعمال فلا  يتفاوت بين نقص وزيادة ينقلب معهما إلى رذيلتين ، بل إن تفاوت فإنما يتفاوت  بين اشتداد وضعف فى دائرة الفضيلة الواحدة أو الرذيلة الواحدة ، ولكن  يستحيل أن ينقلب بطريق النقص أو الزيادة إلى حقيقة أخرى 

ومثل هذه  القيم المنفصلة بذواتها لا وسط بينهما يكون هو الفاضل وتكون معه الأطراف  رذائل ، بل الوسط هنا يشبه منطقة فراغ غير قابلة للوصف بالخير أو الشر . 

وقد  أحس أرسطو نفسه بأن معياره هذا معيار ناقص ، تقلت منه طائفة معتبرة من  القيم ذات شأن فى دنيا الناس لا يشملها هذا الضابط ، ومن ثم نبه فى كتاب  الأخلاق إلى أن من الانفعالات ( كالحسد والغيرة ) ومن الأفعال( كالسرقة  والقتل ) ما مجرد اسمه يدل على إثم ، وما هو مذموم بلا استثناء وأيا كانت  الظروف ، لأنه رزيلة بالذات لا بسبب الإفراط فيه أو التفريط ، فهى شرور قد  تتفاوت فى الشر لكن فى الإفراط والتفريط الواقعة بينهما الفضيلة ، فهى إذن  غير قابلة للوسط الفاضل ، كما أن مثل هذا الوسط لا يوجد بين خيرين : الواحد  أكبر والأخر أصغر من حيث أن الفضيلة قمة فى الخير . 

ولم تقتصر  عيوب المعيار الأرسطى على خلل الضبط والتقدير ، أو تخلف الشرط الأول من  شروط التعريف الصحيح وهو : أن يكون التعريف جامعا مانعا لكل أفراد المعرف  ومانعا من خروج أى فرض منه من التعريف ــ وإلا فسد التعريف فلم يكن ( مطردا  منعكسا ) كما يقرر أرسطو نفسه فى علم المنطق ــ بل تحول هذا المعيار إلى  معيار اعتبارى ، يفتقر إلى التشخيص والتحديد ، ويصعب على العامة والجمهور  تطبيقه أو ممارستة ، ولعل هذا ما دفع أرسطو إلى الإقرار  بأن علم الأخلاق  علم معقد وغير منضبط ، وأنه يحتاج إلى شىء غير قليل من الدربة والتعود لكى  تتضح قوادمه وخوافيه  ، يقول : " لذا كان هذا العلم من أعقد العلوم ، ومن  أقلها احتمالا بالضبط ، ومن أكثرها اقتضاءا للخبرة والحنكة " ثم يقول : "  كون الفضيلة مثل هذا الوسط يجعل ممارستها أمرا دقيقا صعبا " . 

ونخلص  من كل ذلك إلى أن الوسطية الإسلامية تختلف جذريا عن الوسطيات المادية أو  الفلسفية التأملية منطلقا ومبدأ ، فهى تنطلق من مبدأ خلقى مسدد بالوحى أو  مصحح بالهدى الإلهى وليس من مبدأ خلقى خضع لتأملات عقلية إنسانية وعبثت به  ذات اليمين وذات الشمال ، وكأنى فى وسطية الإسلام التى قام عليها بناء  الحضارة الإسلامية أمام مستويين : 

المستوى الخلقى كما هو فى ذاته ،  والمعبر عنه بالعدل والخير ، ثم مستوى المشيئة الإلهية التى قضت بأن تكون  الأمة الإسلامية - الحقيقية - هى المترجم من بين سائر الأمم عن هذا المبدأ  الخلقى الذى هو حسن فى ذاته ، وذلك بالجعل الإلهى المأخوذ من قوله تعالى : "  وكذلك جعلناكم أمه وسطا " . 
*خصائص الوسطية الإسلامية :* فى هذه الوسطية التقت ثنائيات طالما نظر إليها على أنها ثنائيات حادة شديدة  التضاد ، لا يمكن اجتماعها ولا تجاورها لا عقلا ولا اعتقادا ، بل طالما  لعب التناقض بين هذه الثنائيات دورا فعالا فى تشكيل حضارات كاملة بصورة  معينة ، ولا نبعد عن جادة الحق لو قلنا إن الأديان السابقة على الإسلام رغم  أنها أديان إلهية سماوية فإن غلبة أحد الوجهين من هذه الثنائيات على الوجه  الأخر بدا وكأنه خاصة غير مفارقة فى هذا الدين أو ذاك ، ومن نافلة القول  هنا الاستدلال على غلبة الجانب المادى الذى ساد أدبيات ديانة سماوية قى  مقابل الجانب الروحى ، المحض الذى غلب على أدبيات ديانة سماوية أخرى حتى  صار بعض الأديان علما على التوجه المادى ، وبعضها علما على التوجه الروحانى  وهذا الذى ينطبق مع كثير من التحفظ - على الديانة الموسوية والعيسوية -  انطلاقا مما هو مدون فى النصوص المقدسة - ينطبق - بلا حدود - على الفلسفات  التى شطرتها المنطلقات الميتافيزيقية والفيزيقية إلى معسكرين لم يلتقيا حتى  الأن ، فالفلسفة المثالية والواقعية كل منهما تنفى الأخرى انطلاقا من خدعة  الثناتئية بين الواقع والتصور ، والفلاسفات المادية بشتى مدارسها تقف فى  قبالة الفلسفة الإلهية انطلاقا من استحالة الجمع بين الله والمادة فى علاقة  تصورية تقوم على مبدأ العلة والمعلول .. وقل مثل ذلك فى التناقض بين  الفلسفة العقلية والفلسفة الحسية أو المذهب العقلى والمذهب التجريبى ، او  أنصار الشك الحديث وأصحاب المذهب النسبى ، بل  قل مثل ذلك فى المذاهب  الاجتماعية الكبرى فى عصرنا الحديث . 

إن الحضارة الإسلامية أفادت  بسبب هذا - كل ما خسرته الحضارات الأخرى نتيجة صعوبة تحقيقها للوسطية  وتجنبت التناقض والتذبذب بين المثالية والواقعية ، وصاغت وسطية إسلامية  يتجاور فيها الاعتراف بالوجود الواقعى المادى إلى جانب الوجود اللامادى  ..  ومن ثم يصعب أن نصنف الفلسفة فى الحضارة الإسلامية تحت لاقتة المذهب  المثالى أو المذهب الواقعى ، لأنها فى حقيقتها فلسفة مستقلة غير هاتين  الفلسفتين.  

_وخلاصة_ القول أن الوسطية الإسلامية - هذا الأصل  والمبدأ الجوهرى - قد تخلل منظومة الحضارة الإسلامية : عقيدة وعبادات  وشرائع ومعاملات وهو ما حفظ هذه الحضارة من الاندثار والزوال مثلما حدث  لحضارات أخرى كثيرة .

----------

